# Hi from Eastern Kansas...



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

I found this site just a couple days ago, so I haven't read much (and there is a lot of reading to do). It looks like a nice community, with ideas from all over the world. 

(Sorry, this got a lot longer than I intended... but when I talk horses I can't help it.) 

I am what I would call "semi retired" farrier, horse trainer and licensed nurse. I was born & raised in Minnesota, we relocated to Eastern Kansas almost a year ago because the winters were getting too severe for us in Minnesota. I love the Kansas winters!  

I have 3 horses of my own, all Registered Arabians. My gray gelding "Star" is 22 this year. He is my go anywhere, do anything, high spirited, extremely smart, stereotypical Arabian. He is a blast to ride. 

Then there is my black mare "Cricket", who is 7 this year. She was given to me as payment for training a different horse. She has a laid back attitude but is not what I would look for as far as conformation. I researched for years looking for the right stud to improve the conformation faults yet accentuate the disposition of my mare and I think I found the perfect mate. The breeding was done by AI, and the result was a beautiful filly. 
"Pearl" is 8 months old and (in my eyes) nearly perfect in conformation, her attitude is sweet and curious and she is very people oriented. There is nothing I do to her that she doesn't accept willingly. 

I have, temporarily, my son's 9 yr old Quarter Horse and 8 month old National Show Horse. They will be gone as soon as the grass grows in the spring in MN.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

welcome to the forum! you'll be sure to learn a lot and have a great time too


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, sounds like you have a perfect little group of horses! Welcome to the Horse Forum!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. We all tend to get long-winded when it comes to horses. LOL. Have fun posting.


----------



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. You can see pictures of my babies in my 'barn'. It took me a while to figure out that option, I think I did it right.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome from another Kansan.. I am also in Eastern Kansas, South central, to be more specific not far from Wichita. Glad you found us.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome from another Kansan  We are 30 miles SE of Wichita. 
Your photos all made it to the barn. Does Pearl have a little white snip on his nose? They are all beautiful.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Tons of kansas peoples! Welcome!


----------



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

> Does Pearl have a little white snip on his nose? They are all beautiful.


Yes, Pearl has a tiny little snip on her nose, and 2 diagonal white socks. That's where her name came from. 
Thank you, I think they are beautiful too.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Howdy howdy.. from another Kansas flatlander.. Flint hills, tall grass, and big sky! What horse lover could ask for more? ....Well no flies in summer would be nice:lol:.. Welcome!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

No Ticks would be even better..


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

I once saw a horsefly so big it had ticks on it...:shock:


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Ah yes.. Horse flies, ticks, bot flies.. My horses are so skert of bot flies. LOL


----------

